# Schrift glänzender/metallisch machen!?



## W4NkZt4 (17. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein paar Texturen gemacht http://xxcoltxx.deviantart.com/art/da-famous-colt-69934236
wie hier z.B. und nun will ich die Schrift etwas glänzender machen, also dass sie so richtig richtig spiegelt, mit dem Chrom Filter sieht das aber überhaupt nicht gut aus! 
Wollte jetzt mal fragen ob jemand vll ne Lösung kennt, ich finds einfach zu matt!

Danke schonmal vorab.

Pace


----------



## assi70 (18. November 2007)

Hallo W4NkZt4,

nimm als Anhalt diesesTutorial!

http://weblog.pixelgalerie.com/50


----------



## W4NkZt4 (18. November 2007)

Tach assi,

danke für den Post. Werds mal versuchen, hoff dass es etwas edler aussehen wird als in dem Tut! Trotzdem thx.

Pace, Wankzta


----------

